

Ask HN: What's with the AWS spot price rise? - aidos

Does anyone have any idea why all the r3 spot instances have jumped so much in price over the last week? I understand that it&#x27;s a market place and the price is just driven by demand &#x2F; availability, but it&#x27;s gone &quot;rather wonky&quot;.<p>For example, the r3.8xlarge instances are normally around the $0.28 mark, with the on-demand instances being $2.80, so why are people paying up to $20 per hour?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;BDfhA4o
======
auganov
Do we actually know if people are paying that? AWS wants to make sure they can
always fulfill orders on regular instances, so whenever they're running low on
availability they'll just hike the price enough to shutdown enough spot
instances. I doubt people actually pay that price. Or it's rigged.

I don't use spot instances anymore but if I recall correctly these random
spikes are rather usual, no?

~~~
aidos
I guess they may not be. Makes it a pretty murky system then. Amazon know what
our max bids are and they're adjusting the price. They obviously control
supply, and that's dictated by on-demand usage, but the price itself must
surely be the lowest bid out of all those that still have a machine.

In terms of the stability - it's generally really solid. You sometimes get
spikes, but I've never seen anythingike this (and it's been going on for a few
day). To give you an indication I had a box that was shutdown that had been
running for about 1.5 years.

